# TSH low, FT3 and T4 still on low end after starting Cytomel--my thyroid is drunk.



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm struggling to make sense of my recent lab results. I have Hashimoto's and I'm on 75mcg of Synthroid; I started 5mcg of Cytomel at the end of December. Since then, my TSH dropped like a rock but my Free T3 has stayed the same, on the low end of the range, and my Free T4 has actually decreased. I still feel like a hot mess. Here's my recent results:

TSH: 0.35 (0.45-4.5)

Free T3: 3.0 (2.3-4.2)

Free T4: 1.08 (0.7-1.5)

And in December, before Cytomel:

TSH: 3.23 (0.45-4.5)

Free T3: 2.8 (2.3-4.2)

Free T4: 1.22 (0.7-1.5)

TPO Ab: 212 (up from 109 in 2012)

Since last summer, my thyroid has been on a nosedive and I've been trying to keep up with it by increasing my Synthroid. The first day I took Cytomel, I felt like a new person, but then I started feeling worse again. I'm having hypo and hyper symptoms (but more hypo), and for a few days recently I had a lot of inflammation in my thyroid. I had an ultrasound last summer--no nodules, just ugly. I'm waiting on TSI Ab results. I don't know what to make of this. Any idea what's going on here? Thank you in advance to anyone who might be able to explain this to me!


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

I hope someone can answer this for you. My labs are very screwy, too. Low TSH, low FT4, low FT3......??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

You probably could use a small increase on the Cytomel. See if the doc agrees and if that is the case adding 2.5 mcgs. for a total of 7 mcgs. should be good........................for a while.

Titration process actually takes many months. As you continue to feel better, it is normal to require more due to increased activity until such time you are stable meaning euthyroid.

Hugs,


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for your reply, Andros. I've been adjusting my meds up and down since 2012 and haven't felt well for too long on any dose. My doctor actually instructed me to take the Cytomel every other day based on my low TSH. I realize, based on my Frees, I seem to need more hormone, but what I can't figure out is why my TSH is suppressed. I would expect my TSH to be higher, based on my Frees, or expect my Frees to be much higher to correlate with my TSH. I don't know what's going on.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

hashimotocoaster said:


> Thanks for your reply, Andros. I've been adjusting my meds up and down since 2012 and haven't felt well for too long on any dose. My doctor actually instructed me to take the Cytomel every other day based on my low TSH. I realize, based on my Frees, I seem to need more hormone, but what I can't figure out is why my TSH is suppressed. I would expect my TSH to be higher, based on my Frees, or expect my Frees to be much higher to correlate with my TSH. I don't know what's going on.


My TSH completely suppressed once I went onto Cytomel. My Free's are in mid to 3/4 range so my doctor is not concerned. YOu need to pay more attention to your Free's rather than your TSH.

Since you are at top range of FT-4 , maybe a slight decrease in Synthroid and a slight increase on Cutomel would be the right mix.

How do you feel?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I agree; slight decrease in the T4 is in order. Good thinking!


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Hashimotocoaster & Andro -- did I read that you both have eppstein barr virus, are you taking monolaurin? (It is amazing! Made from coconuts - it is said to actually "crack" the outside of the EBV virus making it so that our body can get well from it - or get rid of it? or - heal from it. Hope this is helpful for you!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I guess you could say I have EBV too as I had mono when I was around 13.

http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supplements/ingredientmono-1149-MONOLAURIN.aspx?activeIngredientId=1149&activeIngredientName=MONOLAURIN

My only concern is strengthening an overactive immune system - I was told to avoid echinacia because of this same effect


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Hmmm -- what's strange about that idea about echinacia, is that it's supposed to "calm" the "symtoms" of the response without actually calming the response - I'll see if I can get that quote for you.


----------

